# Help in buying LED TV



## rajkiran (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi Friends,

I am Rajkiran Singh from hyderabad. 

I am looking for a LED tv (32") in the range of 40 - 45K. 

Following are the features it should have.

1. HDTV content.
2. good picture clearity
3. able to play games.
4. should have USB connectivity and preferable on the sides (not on the rear).


and iam not looking for a 3D TV. please tell me your suggestion.

Regards
Rajkiran.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Feb 3, 2011)

sony KLV-32EX600 will be a gud choice in ur budget,.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 21, 2011)

how much will a led 42 inch 3d tv cost?


----------



## vickybat (Feb 21, 2011)

^^ around 100k min afaik.


----------



## VarDOS (Feb 21, 2011)

U want an LCD tv with led backlighting.. 
As full led's cost really hell


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2011)

VarDOS said:


> U want an LCD tv with led backlighting..
> As full led's cost really hell



which are Full LED models?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 22, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what is 3d Led TV?
if its a 3d TV....u don't need to wear glasses to view 3d content right??


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2011)

abhidev said:


> Can anyone tell me what is 3d Led TV?
> if its a 3d TV....u don't need to wear glasses to view 3d content right??



for 3D LED TV u have to wear 3D glasses otherwise naked eyes will see 
weird images....

Samsung,LG,Sony have good range of 3D LED TVs...


----------



## abhidev (Feb 22, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> for 3D LED TV u have to wear 3D glasses otherwise naked eyes will see
> weird images....
> 
> Samsung,LG,Sony have good range of 3D LED TVs...



That i saw Samsung 3d TV wich didn't require glasses....and it was 3D....


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 22, 2011)

abhidev said:


> That i saw Samsung 3d TV wich didn't require glasses....and it was 3D....



which model?


----------



## abhidev (Feb 22, 2011)

KaranTh85 said:


> which model?



I saw it on display in a theatre....it was a Samsung TV

---------- Post added at 04:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:10 PM ----------

YouTube - 3DTV without glasses, demo of the Fraunhofer institut IFA 2010
checkout the link...something like this...and it was playing Monster VS Aliens movie..and it was awesome...


----------



## mohityadavx (Feb 22, 2011)

Don't buy 3d they have harmful effects like strain headache etc


----------

